# Design for Living



## Scott (Feb 8, 2005)

NY Times today has an op-ed piece from intelligent design advocate Michael Behe:
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/02/07/opinion/07behe.html?oref=login

[Edited on 2-8-2005 by Scott]


----------

